# Time VXSR



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Time to ask for help. I have an opportunity to pick up a 2009 Ulteam World Star for just a little over half what a 2010 is going for (which is 5200.00 in canada). My question is with respect to the trans link post. The owner cut it too short for me to ride. So, here's what my brain says are my options A) cut the mast off completely and ride it with a post. B) as long as the post is below the seat post lug it's o.k., just ride it or C) move on as this frame is too small for me now that it was cut that short. To ride it with a post extended there would be almost 3 inches exposed.
I was told that with this model you can not cut off the mast and just use a seat post by some and that you can cut the seat mast by others. So, I'm a little confused. Is it possible to get Time to re-install a new Trans Link?
The frame has one small chip at the B.B. (chain suck) and has very limited miles on it. The frame is mint (other than the mast height)
Opinions.....anyone?
Thanks in adavnce


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I'd pass. Sadly. Too many issues you wouldn't be able to deal with until after you've put your money down.

s/
A Time Translink owner.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Can ya explain what the issues are? The way I see it, as long as the seat post extends to the bottom of the seat/tt rear end lug the frame is safe. I remember reading a post where a translink broke and it was determined by Time that the owner had cut the seat post too short ( above the lug). So you can not cut the mast off and just run a seat post?
I'm trying to get as much info as possible to then weigh my options or walk away.


----------



## flakey (Feb 8, 2003)

*You can cut the mast off*

Just don't cut it at the very top of the lug. You need to leave a little of the translink so you can use the TIME translink seat clamp.

You can run a standard 27.2 seatpost with those translink bikes, so if the outer translink is cut or damaged, the bike is not a total loss.

You dont even need to cut the outer translink, even if it is a little short just get a aftermarket seat post that extends far enough into the frame like a standard seat post would.

It would be very expensive to replace the Translink. It cost around 350.00 just to replace a Time wishbone and that does not include shipping charges to France.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks. So I can either run the bike with 3 inches extended from the top of the trans link or cut the link off (above the lug which gives the seat post clamp material to grasp and hold onto) Am I hearing (reading) you correct? I'm beginning to think my heart is set on this frame.
350 + shipping is steep however getting a practically new frame for 2/3's the cost does appeal to me.

Anyone out there who is riding a frame which is now "trans link less" any difference in the ride?


----------



## flakey (Feb 8, 2003)

You read correctly, you can leave the outer post the way it is or cut it just low enough to use the TIME clamp as long as you use a longer aftermarket post.

There is no difference from a 2009 to a 2010 Worldstar. There were no changes made for 2010 and a lot of the new stock that is out there could have even been manufactured in 2008.

You may want to wait and try to get a new frame with a warranty. This is the last year of the Worldstar and there could be some good deals out there, but not sure about Canada.

Maybe some of the big U.S. Time dealers can help you out?

2/3's price plus 350 does not seem like that great of a deal because of the post being cut and you will not get a warranty because you are the second owner.


----------



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

What do you mean by "last year of the Worldstar"? Wich Bike will replace it?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

flakey said:


> You read correctly, you can leave the outer post the way it is or cut it just low enough to use the TIME clamp as long as you use a longer aftermarket post.



Either way he needs to insert a standard 27.2 seatpost. If the Translink seat mast is too short by 3"/7.6cm I'd opt to trim it down leaving room for the clamp and use Time's standard Spirit 27.2 post. 

This one: http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=K0211


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree about the post. I'm beginning to wonder what the mast is really for. The frame has a seat post inside of it. I have a Look 586 with a ISP which is completely different insofar as until recently the cut of the mast was it. No second chances....Look now sell an after market post so you can cut off the mast. I'm thinking either way cut or leave the mast with 3 inches extended of post, half price is reasonable. If I decide to get Time to re & re the mast it still will be reasonable. Well, ok alot of coin yet compared to a new frame.....1500-1800 cheaper. 
Hmm, need to sleep on it. In a perfect world I'd grab a new frame....can't really afford to. This seems like a happy middle ground. Still cheaper than a new NXR and I think better.


----------



## flakey (Feb 8, 2003)

alex0220 said:


> What do you mean by "last year of the Worldstar"? Wich Bike will replace it?


Time is moving on with new models and technology

the RXR is the top of the line introduced for 2009, then for 2010 there is the NXR and RX Instinct.

These new bikes still use TIME's RTM technology but the front triangles are monocoque, where before TIME used RTM but indiviual lugs and tubes.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for the input everyone. I grabbed the frame. The head's up regarding the aftermarket Time post thru RBR helped me make the decision ( tx Rocco). I like the cross member inside the post....extra strength. The mast will more than likely get cut off.
I'll check into the cost to re / re a new mast, maybe next winter, depending on cost.
So, what is the purpose of the trans link? It has a seat post inside of it so it really isn't built to replace the post.
Thanks again for all of your experience / input.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

cantride55 said:


> Thanks for the input everyone. I grabbed the frame. The head's up regarding the aftermarket Time post thru RBR helped me make the decision ( tx Rocco). I like the cross member inside the post....extra strength. The mast will more than likely get cut off.
> I'll check into the cost to re / re a new mast, maybe next winter, depending on cost.
> So, what is the purpose of the trans link? It has a seat post inside of it so it really isn't built to replace the post.
> Thanks again for all of your experience / input.


The VXRS was the first integrated seatmast frame. The post that comes with it is very thin and is just for slight adjustments. indeed heavier riders (85KG+) are required to use a thicker walled post.

As far as cost to replace the translink is concerned, that's going to be a costly and slow process. The frame would have to effectively be disassembled to enable the seatmast to be replaced. Either the bottom bracket shell or the seatstay/toptube lug will have to be removed. By the time you've done all that you probably could have bought a new VXRS at full price.


----------



## mclarke12 (Aug 11, 2007)

Cantride55
How did your Time work out in the end. Particularly curious about the removal of the translink. Did you have any problems finding a seatpost that fits? I am giving some thought to removing my translink on my 2009 Ulteam. any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

mclarke12,
Regarding the removal of the trans-link / seat post fit, the shop installed one which both fit and worked rather well. At some point I switched over to a 3T team post for a winter and found it was a tighter fit. I would suggest you do a little research re: installing bare carbon or a clear coated seat post as the diameter increases with clear coating.
I'd be interested to hear what the ride characteristics are after you cut the trans-link. Having been lucky enough to ride quite a few frames in my day I found the Vxsr to be most likely the frame which gave the most road feedback and wonder what your thoughts would be having experienced both "link vs Post".
There are no issues that I am aware of regarding using a post. Times sister company later created a post to fit / work with Looks ISP (Trans-link) posts for those who purchased a used frame with the ISP to short or others who simply disliked the ride of the ISP. The good thing here is that the seat tube is round and built to accept a 27.2 post vs. Look's oval (ish) shape.
I know it is obvious but I'll say it anyway, leave more then enough room on the trans-link cut for the seat-collar / clamp to fit.


----------



## mclarke12 (Aug 11, 2007)

I have been using non-time seatposts in my translink. I need zero offset so I have tried a couple. the basic thomson alum fits fine but their elite does not. I also got an FSA to fit but had to sand off the clear coat. 

I have often wondered if I could improve the ride quality of the bike by cutting off the translink and running just a post.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

cantride55 said:


> mclarke12,
> Regarding the removal of the trans-link / seat post fit, the shop installed one which both fit and worked rather well. At some point I switched over to a 3T team post for a winter and found it was a tighter fit. I would suggest you do a little research re: installing bare carbon or a clear coated seat post as the diameter increases with clear coating.
> I'd be interested to hear what the ride characteristics are after you cut the trans-link. Having been lucky enough to ride quite a few frames in my day I found the Vxsr to be most likely the frame which gave the most road feedback and wonder what your thoughts would be having experienced both "link vs Post".
> There are no issues that I am aware of regarding using a post. Times sister company later created a post to fit / work with Looks ISP (Trans-link) posts for those who purchased a used frame with the ISP to short or others who simply disliked the ride of the ISP. The good thing here is that the seat tube is round and built to accept a 27.2 post vs. Look's oval (ish) shape.
> I know it is obvious but I'll say it anyway, leave more then enough room on the trans-link cut for the seat-collar / clamp to fit.


Time's sister company?? Do tell.


----------

